# Problem mit FireWire. Geräte nicht erkannt - oder doch? WinXP



## BennHi (9. September 2017)

*Problem mit FireWire. Geräte nicht erkannt - oder doch? WinXP*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hab mir einen alten Rechner zusammen gebastelt um diesen für Audio-Aufnehmen zu nutzen.
Ich habe eine PCI-Karte als Audio-Interface, die funktioniert auch super und jetzt will ich FireWire-Geräte anschließen.
Mein Motherboard (ASUS  P4P800) hat einen Anschluss am I/O-Feld und einen weiteren hab ich über den IEEE 1394-Port am MB selbst angeschlossen.
Die FireWire-Geräte (TC Electronic Desktop 6 & Focusrite Liquid Mix) bekommen auch Power aber aus irgend einem Grund können sie nicht mit ihrer Treiber-Software kommunizieren. 

Treiber habe ich installiert und das TC (was ein Audio-Interface ist) wird von Windows auch als Solches erkannt und gibt Ton wieder aber wenn ich die TC-eigene Steuer-Software starte findet diese kein Gerät (an meinem McBookPro geht es). Wenn ich mein Audio-Programm (Reaper oder Tracktion) öffne, kann ich das TC als Wiedergabegerät auswählen (und es funktioniert) aber wenn ich über dieses Audio-Programm die TC-Software öffnen möchte (da gibts nen Button um die entsprechende Software zu starten) stürzt diese ab. 
Das LiquidMix ist ein externer DSP-Prozessor und auch der wird von seiner Software nicht erkannt, im Geräte-Manager taucht es allerdings mit Ausrufezeichen auf.

Den HotFix 238755, der damals für Win XP (ich habe SP3 installiert) raus kam habe ich bereits installiert: Hat nix gebracht. 
Auf der Asus-Steite habe ich keine Treiber gefunden.
Auf der Hersteller-Seite des FireWire-Chips (VIA VT6306) steht, dass man für Win keine Treiber braucht und stellt eben auch keine zur Verfügung.

Würde es vielleicht helfen, eine FireWire-PCI-Karte zu besorgen (habe eine mit Texas-Instruments-Chip ausgeschaut) und es über diese zu versuchen? 
Oder gibt es noch andere Dinge, woran es liegen könnte? 

Freue mich über Hilfe ?:/


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. September 2017)

*AW: Problem mit FireWire. Geräte nicht erkannt - oder doch? WinXP*



BennHi schrieb:


> Mein Motherboard (ASUS  P4P800) hat einen Anschluss am I/O-Feld und einen weiteren hab ich über den IEEE 1394-Port am MB selbst angeschlossen.
> 
> Treiber habe ich installiert


Woher hast Du die?
Von der Mainboard CD?
Nicht mal Asus hat da noch was.

Welches Board ist es denn:
- ASUS  P4P800 X,
- ASUS  P4P800 VM,
- ASUS  P4P800 SE?



BennHi schrieb:


> Würde es vielleicht helfen, eine FireWire-PCI-Karte zu besorgen


Kann man machen, ist aber ein Würfelspiel bei der Hardware.


----------



## BennHi (9. September 2017)

*AW: Problem mit FireWire. GerÃ¤te nicht erkannt - oder doch? WinXP*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die?
> Von der Mainboard CD?
> Nicht mal Asus hat da noch was.


Ich meinte die Treiber der externen Geräte.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welches Board ist es denn:
> - ASUS  P4P800 X,
> - ASUS  P4P800 VM,
> - ASUS  P4P800 SE?


Einfach nur P4P800 - Hat google bei mir auch nix ausgespuckt aber bei der Asus-Seite einfach mal den Link entsprechend verändert.
ASUS DeutschlandDriver & Tools
BIOS ist auf dem neuesten Stand, auch die BIOS-Einstellungen bin ich durch usw.. ich stehe echt auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## BennHi (9. September 2017)

*AW: Problem mit FireWire. GerÃ¤te nicht erkannt - oder doch? WinXP*

Okay ich hab jetzt was ausprobiert und das hat funktioniert, warum weiß ich nicht, vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen warum.
Ich hab die Focusrite-Software nochmal installiert und danach die Auto-Detect-Treiber-Dings von Windows laufen lassen und die Treiber von der CD laden lassen. Windows meinte dann, dass die Datei C:/Programme/focusrite liquid/drivers/lm1394_x86.sys nicht gefunden wurde und ich solle sie doch von Hand finden. Hab ich nicht, aber die datei lm1394.sys - die hab ich dann einfach umbenannt und _x86 eingefügt und auf diese im Auto-Detect-Treiber-Dings von Windows verwiesen. Jetzt funktionierts -  versteh ich nich aber es geht. 

Wie reproduziere ich das jetzt aber mit dem TC-Gerät? Da hab ich keine CD?


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. September 2017)

*AW: Problem mit FireWire. Geräte nicht erkannt - oder doch? WinXP*



BennHi schrieb:


> Einfach nur P4P800 -


Was steht den auf dem Board?
Weshalb baust Du solch eine steinalte Hardware zusammen?
Welcher Prozessor wird verwandt?


----------

